# Adding a new companion?



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I have a 8 month old Vizsla puppy and she is truly adorable. I am playing with the thought of adding a second Vizsla or maybe a Weim to the family. This way Sky (my V) would have a lot more fun and playtime. It is a bit early now, but if, I would add a new dog in a year or so. 

This said, does anyone here have experience in this matter? From my still very inexperienced perspective, i believe that there is little difference in owning one or two dogs? (I am leaving the obviously spending on food and vet bills out)

Thanks in advance
Patrick


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Common wisdom would say to give Sky time to grow and fit in. A Weimaraner would make a great partner in crime but what about considering a German Shorthaired Pointer? CJ won Best in Show for 2016 and he is a stunning dog! Would be different as well!

I would love to hear opinions in this area but golly, if you get the space why not two extra dogs- a middle European trio!

From what I have heard the Weimaraner and Sky will claim furniture and the bed so get.roomy ones! . All the best to you!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

best move I ever did was get another  Ruby will be 5 shortly, Elvis is now 17 months and they get on absolutely great. Double the fun


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All three of mine are fairly close together in age. 
It's been great having them grow up together, and all the puppy play, and rough housing was just precious. It made up for all the extra work. 
Looking back I think I should have spaced them further apart. They will all becoming seniors at the same time, and there is a good chance I could lose them close together.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a couple of things to keep in mind in adding a second dog. First, is timing. Many respond to their initial enthusiasm with Number One by adding another, pretty much as you envision within a year or ASAP, whichever comes first. The puppies DO enjoy each other, which is very cool. But, b/c they're close in age, they sadly die withing a shorter span, which basically doubles the trauma of loss. If you've ever experienced the loss of a companion animal, you're aware of how devastating that is. If not, well....that's something for us to talk about. Suffice it to say that it takes time to heal and the impending loss of Number Two really complicates that. I like a few years, maybe even 5.

Then there's the attention you receive when you have a pack of two or more. Part of the special appeal our V's have is how attentive and focused they are on us, and although that is pretty much baked into their DNA, when there are other V's (or dogs of any breed) in the family, they look to each other for a lot of the things they get from you in a single dog house hold. Two dogs don't necessarily "Double your pleasure", the dynamic btwn you and them changes.

Lastly, the individual temperament of Number One should be evaluated here in determining if you should get another dog in the first place. Some adult V's just adore being around other dogs and thrive on the energy. Others not so much. My Number One was like the former, I could have had 15 V's in my house, and with each one, he'd be thrilled to welcome them. Number Two was so exclusive from the moment I brought him home that he would have absolutely hated the intrusion. I'm on Number Three and after 2 years, still evaluating this. What they'd enjoy for the brief time they are puppies isn't necessarily an indication of what they need as adults. Give yourself some time to adjust to and learn about your Number One before making any conclusions. I've found that it's better to wait and evaluate anyways, time is on your side for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Gingerling, that makes perfect sense. From what I can judge, Sky seems to be the former, i.e. very enthusiastic and thriving on the energy of other dogs. This is why i thought about it in the first place. I should give it more time... a couple of years. 
Thank you


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Patrick123 said:


> Gingerling, that makes perfect sense. From what I can judge, Sky seems to be the former, i.e. very enthusiastic and thriving on the energy of other dogs. This is why i thought about it in the first place. I should give it more time... a couple of years.
> Thank you


in the interim you can always research breeders, planned litters etc, I'll probably be looking to add a 3rd in a couple of years and ideally I'd like Elvis to be the sire dependent on hip score, eye test, HUU test etc and also finding a suitable bitch to pair him with


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

You can Count on getting the best support and advice here. Unfortunately, I can't have a dog of my own so please post often. Sky sound just great! I love the Weimaraners but CJ really caught my eye at Westminster! Again I wish you could have all three! But while the GSP may happy to sleep in a bed on the floor, Sky and any Weim will probably make you invest in a California King bed ! ;D By the way, what brand of food are you feeding Sky? Just curious.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I think so too, a Weim would defenatly claim the bed for himself, and I, most likely, would have to sleep on the floor ;D The pointer is beautiful too, and i also love the Ridgeback... 

I have to admit, I love it when Sky sneaks into the bed at nights ;D She has her huge cuddly bed on her own (3 times her size) and is "officially" not allowed to sleep in my bed. Usually she waits until I fall asleep and then sneaks in like a bandit. It is like gravity... you can't fight it. 

I first gave Sky the brand Wolfsblut (link here: http://www.wolfsblut.com/) and then changed to Tundra (link here: http://tundra-petfoods.de/trockenfutter/). I advocate both brands. The quality noticeably above average and only ingredients are used that a wolf would find in his natural habitat. So no crops and bs industrial waste. 

Xantara (link here: http://www.xantara.eu/de/produkte/tiernahrung) is apparently also very good, and from what I saw on the website, 100% committed to quality. I might try this one out. 

The reason I changed brand is purely because the brand Wolfsblut decided to only retail online and stopped supplying local pet-stores.

Patrick

P.S. A few photos from yesterday are attached.
P.S.S. The links are in German. For translation, simply paste the link in the google translator and you will be redirected. Link here: https://translate.google.de/?hl=en&tab=wT


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> best move I ever did was get another  Ruby will be 5 shortly, Elvis is now 17 months and they get on absolutely great. Double the fun


..although my back lawn has suffered as a consequence


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Patrick: Thank you for the information. Glad to know that great food is available. Sky looks like she is thriving. I would have mentioned a Rhodesian Ridgeback as well, but golly just think of the shoes or the bicycle tires that you would wear out doing cross country biking.

Another question, if Sky is in the countryside.a lot, how do you protect her tail? Maybe others here might know.

Well, it's cute that your pup is cuddling already and probably as fresh smelling as a daisy, but that's a blessed gift of the breed; with another I am sure that a good grooming from tip to tail will be enough.

Hope you will continue to share when you can! Cheers! ;D


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Cuddlebuglove,

I am living fairly close to the city center and I never took her to the country side, so far. The picture you see are all taken in the English Garden https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Englischer_Garten_(M%C3%BCnchen), a little paradise if you ask me  . So i believe there should be no need to worry about her tail.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

both my two have full tails, both working dogs, never had a problem.


----------

